# -kde4 upgrading in a batch with portmaster



## piggy (May 18, 2018)

I do try to upgrade to the latest kde4 a machine never refreshed for long time. In the meantime the kde4 ports naming convention in the ports tree is changed to nameoftheport-kde4 and portmaster in my experience seems not to handle this automagically. So everytime it encounter a kde4 port to upgrade it stops with the conflicting file error. To temporarily solve this problem I do have to manually install the new package after delenting the old one with a different name convention, and then restart the portmaster. Usually in few moments the portmaster batch stops for the same error. It is really annoying considering I do have 600 ports to upgrade and - for this problem - portmaster stops all the time.

Is there a method to tell portmaster the kde4 compilation naming convention is changed and it has to handle the new naming replacing the old naming outdated ports?

Thank you in advance for any hint.


----------

